# The Netherlands, 2004-2015



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

Every year there is a Dutch Skyscraper Forum Contest.

These are the 1,2 and 3th placed of that contest from the previous 10 years.

Wich building do you like the most?





*2005*

1. Vestedatoren, Eindhoven, 90 meter








(c)www.lammersbeton.nl/

2. Montevideo, Rotterdam, 152 meter








(c)wikipedia

3. Walterboscomplex, Apeldoorn, 60 meter








(c) www.studiovandamme.com

*2006*

1. FiftyTwoDegrees, Nijmegen, 86 meter








(c)www.gelderlander.nl

2. Coopveart, Rotterdam, 106 meter








(c)www.veens.eu

3. IJsseltoren, Zwolle, 96 meter








(c)www.eastsidebookings.nl

*2007*

1. Het Strijkijzer, Den Haag, 132 meter








(c) forumlid: Momo1435

2. Ernst & Young, Amsterdam, 87 meter








(c)www.buildingbutler.com

3. Vermeertoren, Delft, 75 meter








(c)www.woonnet-haaglanden.nl

*2008*

1. Scheepmakerstoren, Rotterdam, 88 meter








(c)www.emporis.com

2. De Boulevard, Enschede, 101 meter








(c)www.laurenskuipers.nl

3. InHolland, Rotterdam, 68 meter








(c)www.ijsselmonde-online.nl

*2009*

1. Red Apple, Rotterdam, 127 meter








(c)www.mimoa.eu/

2. Maastoren, Rotterdam, 165 meter








(c)https://wilcozpics.files.wordpress.com

3. (Geelde derde plaats, Mirage Utrecht en Symphony Amsterdam. Ik kies de hoogste van de twee, Symphonie 105 meter)








(c)www.emporis.com

*2010*

1. New Orleans, Rotterdam, 158 meter








(c) www.architectenweb.nl

2. New Babylon 2, Den Haag, 102 meter









3. Rabobanktoren, Utrecht, 105 meter








(c) forummember, domtoren

*2011*

1. Kemkensberg, Groningen, 92 meter








(c)Frenklin (flickr)

2. De Kroon, Den Haag, 132 meter








(c) forummember Momo1435

3. Intell Hotel, Zaandam, 40 meter








(c) flickr

*2012*

1. New Babylon toren 1, Den Haag, 142 meter








(c)forummember Momo1435

2. JuBi, den Haag, 2 x 146 meter








(c)forummember Momo1435

3. De Karel Doorman, Rotterdam, 71 meter









*2013*

1. De Rotterdam, Rotterdam, 149 meter








(c) forummember Marin

2. Calypso, Rotterdam, 71 meter








(c) forummember Marin

3. 100HOOG, Rotterdam, 106 meter








(c) forummember, Eric Offeins

*2014*

1. De Markthal, Rotterdam, 39 meter









2. Stadskantoor, Utrecht, 94 meter








(c) forummember Guere

3. Wibauthuis, Amsterdam, 55 meter








(c)forummember, Momo1435


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice country overview. Jusy a shame that there were so few towers completed last year.
The Markthal is a great asset though. It attracts a lot of tourists and shoppers.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Calypso
DeRotterdam
New Babylon
Montevideo

In that order. The others I didn't like much tbh


----------



## Alex Hales (Jan 22, 2015)

Lot of development has been seen in some years and good view overall.


----------

